# ISO Scandinavian recipes



## 2dogsmom (Jan 11, 2004)

does anyone have any swedish/norwegian recipes they would like to share?   nothing too exotic i.e. reindeer--yikes!!  just some simple staple recipes.  thanks!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 12, 2004)

2dogsmom;
   How about lutefisk (sp?)?


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 12, 2004)

bubbagourmet--
gross!  and yes that is the correct spelling by the way.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 13, 2004)

LOL I know...if you took a good piece of fish...dipped it into industrial chemical waste and let it sit in the NC summer sun for about 4 hours...it would _still_ taste better than lutefisk. How can ANYONE eat that stuff?


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 13, 2004)

lol!


----------



## ironchef (Jan 13, 2004)

what exactly is lutefisk?


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 13, 2004)

cod soaked in lye.  yes--lye.  sounds delicious, right?


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 14, 2004)

And in addition to the wonderful (gulp) flavor that the lye imparts to the fish, leave us not forget that aroma! Sorta puts one in mind of a pirates locker room on a hot August day! And that texture!


----------



## 2dogsmom (Jan 14, 2004)

so, bubbagourmet i take it you have tried this delicacy?  
boy, they sure eat some crazy things over there.  my father, who is half norwegian, used to eat these tiny, gross looking fish packed in oil that came in a tin (not sardines, but similar) but first he would chase my sister and i around the house with them and we would scream and scream.  he got an absolute kick out of that!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jan 15, 2004)

2dogsmom;
   I long ago made it a personal philosophy to try _anything_. This has led to some phenomenal food discoveries...but also to some really nasty stuff. Believe it or not, lutefisk isn't the worst stuff out there!


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

I have bought my herrings to make the great salad we used to make.  I haven't found the cookbook yet though so can't even remember what is in it except that we liked it.  Herrings seem available everywhere so are a good thing to menu plan with here.  We have trouble with availability sometimes.

Any other herring salads?


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 20, 2005)

peel and slice thinly a cucumber, lightly salt it, and let it sit for awhile, drain liquid and pat dry.  add sour cream, black pepper and dill (fresh or dried) to taste, mix gently.  A favorite taste of Sweden on dark bread with smoked fish or salted meat.  (find some canned herring or salted dried ham for example)

very simple ... and so Scandahoovian


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 20, 2005)

don't rag on lye processed foods or you can give up pretzels, corn flakes, hominy, grits, and half a dozen other common food items of the grains and cerial category.  And I'm sure there are lots more.


----------



## bevkile (Oct 10, 2005)

I love to watch Rick Steves a World traveler on PBS. He was in one of the Scandinavian countries. His guide or hostess took him to a sidewalk stand where they were dressing raw fish, small, about four to six inches long. People were devouring them raw, with great relish. They simply tipped back their heads and swallowed them whole, as we Americans did during the goldfish era. I can't remember what they were, but UGH. I didn't do goldfish either.

I visualize all those little parasites in the raw fish and it is a big turn-off. Same with sashimi.  I like the veggie ones tho.


----------



## shilohautumn (Mar 25, 2008)

Krubb Kaker (don't know if I have the spelling right) was one of my favorites, growing up.  It is a sort of meat and potato dumpling.  Peel and grate potatoes using the jagged side of the grater that turns things to mush (and takes the tops of your knuckles off - ouch!).  By the time you are done grating several potatoes, the juice will have turned a brownish color.  That's okay, don't drain it off.  Add enough flour to make a dough that you can handle without it being too sticky.  Squeeze off small balls of dough, flatten, and wrap around a piece of meat - we used to use a half of a breakfast-style pork link sausage (this works well if the sausage is still a bit frozen, too) - and seal it shut.  Put dumplings in a big pot of water and boil a few minutes until done.  If you have extra sausage, just throw them in the pot, as well.  When sausage is cooked through, the dumplings are done.  Scoop them out of the water with a slotted spoon and serve with butter and cream.  Slice dumpling open, put a dab of butter inside and pour cream over.  Delicious!

I also have a delicious Swedish pancake recipe and what about the traditional smorjabord?


----------



## David Cottrell (Mar 25, 2008)

Replies: *4* 




*Norwegian Salmon Soup - a chowder to us.* 
Views: *164* 
Posted By David Cottrell 
_Norwegian Salmon Soup - a chowder to us._

_Most Excellent Norwegian Salmon Soup (Laksesuppe)_

_Recipe is from a first generation Norwegian-American, found at the International Festival in Columbus, Ohio, November 3 & 4, 2007. I had a cup both... _

_Here is one I posted - really good but all the more sophisticated cooks may find it old hat - I don't know. Made it for family, loved it so it's probably time to make it again._


----------



## Walt Bulander (Mar 25, 2008)

*links:*

Here are some links (if I  can make this work)

New Scandinavian Cooking - Claus's Recipes

Sons of Norway - Norwegian Culture - Recipe Box


----------



## Fiona (Mar 26, 2008)

I have a rally fab gravalax recipe in my homepage. I lived in Norway for 7 years and this was a recipe from a chef in Stavanger. Hope this helps! Fioan


----------



## simplicity (Mar 26, 2008)

I was trying to remember foods from my childhood.  I well remember lutefisk.  I abhorred it.  One thing I enjoyed was osta kaka  a Swedish dessert. The kind we ate was sort of a custard/cheesecake.  Sometimes it's topped with lignonberries.

I can't recommend a recipe.  I've never made it.  I just googled "osta kaka" and got a couple of hits.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Mel! (Mar 26, 2008)

Would Roll Mops be one?
I dont have a receipe. Maybe Google can find one.

Mel


----------



## buckytom (Mar 26, 2008)

aww, c'mon, lutefisk is a delicious albeit acquired taste.

lutefisk is salt cod (not fresh cod. the best is from norway, harvested in the winter) that's been rehydrated in a dozen changes of water over a few days. then it's soaked in caustic soda,or powdered lye, to allow the flesh to absorb even more water. then it's rinsed and soaked a few more times to make it safe to eat again. then it's boiled.

it's served with loads of melted, unsalted butter. yes, the smell is incredibly bad, and the texture is unique, but the strong salty and fishy flavors play well with the butter.

it has to be served piping hot, too. the weird thing (yeah, i know. the entire idea of it is weird, but) i've found is that it's often served on a plate with other bland, white foods like mashed potatoes and steamed root veggies. but that sets the base for the flavor of the lutefisk.
you'd think with all of that freakin' snow they'd want a colorful plate, but hey, it works.

getting away from odd squarehead foods, how about norwegian pancakes? a simple crepe is filled with butter and sugar and rolled. occasionally, you can substitute lingonberry jam for the butter and sugar.

or how about fiskerboller. cod and potato balls served in a soupy milk and herb gravy.

ok, so a lot of it is strange, but the pancakes are good!


----------



## KitchenScrapbook (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, I agree about the lutefisk... that I don't care for it and that it's an aquired taste. I had a Scandinavian meal for the first time this past Christmas Eve. Some of my friends are part Norwegian and they cooked up an incredible meal! LOADED with butter! It was really good! 

I wish I'd have the recipes, but all I have is pictures since I didn't make it myself. I won't post them here, since pictures are not what you asked for, but I do have them on my cooking blog if you want to see them... Kitchen Scrapbook If you see something you like, I could ask my friend for the recipe. His mom brought the recipes along when they moved here from Norway, so they should be pretty authentic.


----------



## simplicity (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay, lutefisk is an acquired taste.  My parents loved it.  As a young child I wanted nothing to do with a gray smelly fish, with the consistency of Jello being placed on my plate, when I thought fish sticks were the epitome of culinary delights.  LOL.

Another thing they treasured was blood pudding for breakfast.  

Josh's Adventures in Sweden: Blood Pudding

Thinking back, it makes me laugh.  

One food I enjoyed was Sylta, or head cheese.  Here is a recipe

How To Make Swedish Sylta | eHow.com


----------



## cookinmonster (Mar 28, 2008)

On the New Scandinavian cooking website, try Tina Nordstrom's potatoes with hazelnuts.  It uses a weird marinade of ketchup, orange juice, worchestershire, and some other stuff.  Very unusual, but surprisingly good.


----------



## Irland (Apr 3, 2008)

Kottbullar is Swedish meatballs!  Can't believe they haven't been mentioned yet.

Gravlax can be pretty tasty - take a salmon fillet and coat it thoroughly with salt and brown sugar, wrap it and let it sit in the fridge for a few days.  Rinse it off and slice it paper thin on a bias and you're in business.  Awesome on crackers, with some cheese, or even in sushi!


----------



## xmascarol1 (May 11, 2008)

*scandinavian foods*

The latest issue of Eating Well has a lovely section with Danish Recipes.  The were great adaptations of the kinds of things I ate over there.  Do make the Rutgut mit flude.


----------

